# Sylvan offshore project



## my demeyes (Mar 28, 2018)

I brought home a free boat today, we'll there is really nothing "free" about any boat. It's a 1983 sylvan offshore 22. I got it from my local boat dealership. I was thinking outboard bracket, and make it a plane Jane pure fishing boat. Probably remove the top part and make open bow too.












Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh man you suck! Next thing you’ll tell us is that your wife will actually make you a sandwich! Lol. Great find, congrats. Look forward to seeing what becomes of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Mar 28, 2018)

Lotta boat there. It should clean up nicely. I saw a Lund almost that long on craigslist with tiller steering.


----------



## my demeyes (Mar 29, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Oh man you suck! Next thing you’ll tell us is that your wife will actually make you a sandwich! Lol. Great find, congrats. Look forward to seeing what becomes of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, she does on occasion make a sandwich for me. She wanted to know why there was another boat in the driveway. I just couldn't resist.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## my demeyes (Mar 29, 2018)

water bouy said:


> Lotta boat there. It should clean up nicely. I saw a Lund almost that long on craigslist with tiller steering.


Gonna be even more boat, after I remove the cabin, move the helm forward, and maybe add a hardtop.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 29, 2018)

Maybe yoiu could just take the upper windshield off, move the helm to the lower w/s, then you would have the hardtop & a big casting deck in back.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 29, 2018)

Maybe you could just take the upper windshield off, move the helm to the lower w/s, then you would have the hardtop & a big casting deck in back.


----------



## my demeyes (Mar 29, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Maybe you could just take the upper windshield off, move the helm to the lower w/s, then you would have the hardtop & a big casting deck in back.


Not exactly sure what I'll make it into yet. I fish lake erie mainly. Once I get it gutted, we'll see where the creative juices take me, lol. I won't do anything with it until I find an outboard for it. So, it will likely sit for awhile. I already have 2 boats, a 24' glass walk around, and a 18' starcraft supersport, so this will be a winter project.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## my demeyes (Apr 6, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Maybe you could just take the upper windshield off, move the helm to the lower w/s, then you would have the hardtop & a big casting deck in back.


I'm thinking something like this





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh man, that would be one heck of an open fishing boat. What size outboard are you thinking? Whatever you decide, I look forward to following the transformation.

Edit: grammar (oops).


----------



## my demeyes (Apr 6, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Oh man, that would be one heck of a open fishing boat. What size outboard are you thinking? Whatever you decide, I look forward to following the transformation.


Looking for a 150-200 25" shaft 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## my demeyes (Apr 11, 2018)

my demeyes said:


> CedarRiverScooter said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you could just take the upper windshield off, move the helm to the lower w/s, then you would have the hardtop & a big casting deck in back.
> ...


Started the demo, ugh











Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 11, 2018)

Following.
This boat has soooo much potential!


----------



## my demeyes (Apr 11, 2018)

Hanr3 said:


> Following.
> This boat has soooo much potential!


That's exactly why I brought it home. It's gonna get a new life soon.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 12, 2018)

my demeyes said:



> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > Following.
> ...


 Well your on to something cool. I’ll be watching this build. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

